# A Freshers' Hello



## Canfrank (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi to all you fellow expatforumites; ive just joined and my name is Francis.
Im heading down towards Malaga/Gibraltar way in a campervan from Munich in the next few weeks. Im looking to find a winter bolt hole; somewhere off the beaten track with access to fresh water. Electricity etc not so important and, of course, as cheap as it can be. Im looking for campsites that stay open through winter or any suitable peice of hard standing. Any clues or tips are always welcome.
Also looking at work, perhaps, on the way down through France and Spain. Orange picking, wintercampsite minding or anything similar. Again, if youve done this one before id be delighted to hear your thoughts.
CFE


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Canfrank said:


> Hi to all you fellow expatforumites; ive just joined and my name is Francis.
> Im heading down towards Malaga/Gibraltar way in a campervan from Munich in the next few weeks. Im looking to find a winter bolt hole; somewhere off the beaten track with access to fresh water. Electricity etc not so important and, of course, as cheap as it can be. Im looking for campsites that stay open through winter or any suitable peice of hard standing. Any clues or tips are always welcome.
> Also looking at work, perhaps, on the way down through France and Spain. Orange picking, wintercampsite minding or anything similar. Again, if youve done this one before id be delighted to hear your thoughts.
> CFE


Sorry, cant help you with any of it but what a great way spend some time! Thumbs up to you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might be interested in these two sites that have recewntly been recommened on the forum.
After 5 posts you can get in touch with mr pinks via pm, who is/ was working on one of these projects
Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.

Help Exchange: free volunteer work exchange abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Canfrank said:


> Hi to all you fellow expatforumites; ive just joined and my name is Francis.
> Im heading down towards Malaga/Gibraltar way in a campervan from Munich in the next few weeks. Im looking to find a winter bolt hole; somewhere off the beaten track with access to fresh water. Electricity etc not so important and, of course, as cheap as it can be. Im looking for campsites that stay open through winter or any suitable peice of hard standing. Any clues or tips are always welcome.
> Also looking at work, perhaps, on the way down through France and Spain. Orange picking, wintercampsite minding or anything similar. Again, if youve done this one before id be delighted to hear your thoughts.
> CFE


Hell Francis. We have a nice all-year campsite near us, in beautiful countryside and well off the beaten track, 50km north-west of Gibraltar: http://www.campinglosgazules.com/portada.html

There's no work here though, nor anywhere else in Spain with 4 million unemployed.


----------



## Canfrank (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks



Alcalaina said:


> Hell Francis. We have a nice all-year campsite near us, in beautiful countryside and well off the beaten track, 50km north-west of Gibraltar: Camping Los Gazules
> 
> There's no work here though, nor anywhere else in Spain with 4 million unemployed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Canfrank said:


> Thanks


I did mean to say "hello", not "hell" by the way!

Times are hard here but it's a long way from hell.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Canfrank said:


> Hi to all you fellow expatforumites; ive just joined and my name is Francis.
> Im heading down towards Malaga/Gibraltar way in a campervan from Munich in the next few weeks. Im looking to find a winter bolt hole; somewhere off the beaten track with access to fresh water. Electricity etc not so important and, of course, as cheap as it can be. Im looking for campsites that stay open through winter or any suitable peice of hard standing. Any clues or tips are always welcome.
> Also looking at work, perhaps, on the way down through France and Spain. Orange picking, wintercampsite minding or anything similar. Again, if youve done this one before id be delighted to hear your thoughts.
> CFE


Hi

We have been doing 'research' for our motorhome website, Clubmotorhome and have found a few nice free 'aires' in Spain which would help along your journey. As for actual long term stops we are told by our fellow travellers that 'wildcamping' in Spain is becoming more difficult but not impossible! If you PM me with your route we will see if we can help with stopping points. 

Enjoy your journey!


----------

